# Rare daytime appearance!



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

This guy ALWAYS stays under his piece of driftwood. He made an exception today.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice photo, ugly fish.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

A face only a pleco fan could love, which I am. Great picture!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like an ancistrus to me, but I don't have much knowledge about this species, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks. And yes, it's Ancistrus dolichopterus, the bristlenose pleco.

And I did get a laugh out of "Nice photo. Ugly fish." :lol:


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

It's the most beautifull fish in the world as long as you like it and you have it in your tank


----------



## mud-duck (Jan 26, 2010)

neat, how bif will that thing get?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

The bristlenose is one of the smaller species of plecos at 5" when full grown.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

pomi said:


> Nice photo, ugly fish.


Well, at least he's honest. :lol:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I know. I almost spit my coffee out onto my keyboard when I burst out laughing. :lol:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

PaulineMi said:


> I know. I almost spit my coffee out onto my keyboard when I burst out laughing. :lol:


:lol:

Great photo, by the way. I really like your pleco. He's got a prehistoric look to him, almost like a dinosaur.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol... Glad I looked at this thread 

Great picture, nice pleco!


----------



## mandy89 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW .. what a wonderful picuture of the pleco. I can only imagine hes going to grow alot?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you. And no actually he's almost full grown at around four inches now.


----------



## Uknowho (Feb 2, 2010)

I think he is pretty.


----------

